# 

## sunlife

, ,  ,        . 
 -   ( - ).   -   ( 30 .).  ,    .    :      -        () .         .   . 
    ,   (  ).         ,  .   ?       ?
     ,                        ?  ,      ,           ,      .    ?
   .

----------


## .

> .         ,  .   ?


 .

----------


## sunlife

.    .     " ".

----------


## Andyko



----------

.    " "? :Wow: 
-...

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

*Andyko*, 
  ...  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------


## sunlife

,     . 
         (     )?

            : "          ,       ..     ,    .            ." 
   ?

,  ,        (      )?

----------

?     ?    .    .

----------


## sunlife

,  ,   .  .          30 ., ,      ,     .  ,     .     - .        .     " ",   (..        ) -   .     .      ...

----------


## Matic

,          .  ,   .
   .   ,    ,   . , -17 pg.agency-siam.ru/copyblank/ex/b9/
 , ,

----------

> ,  ,   .  .          30 ., ,      ,     .  ,     .     - .        .     " ",   (..        ) -   .     .      ...


 .      . :   20000.,   30.,      . .      23000.     23000.,    30.      .. .  2- ?

----------


## Andyko

20    23?
      23   20?

----------

20000   ,      23000

----------


## Andyko

,    ,      ,

----------

20000.        ,   23000,   25000,   30000.      . -  ,      .   ?

----------

> 20000.        ,   23000,   25000,   30000.      . -  ,      .   ?


      20000  . 30 .      .          - 23000.

----------


## Andyko

> ,   23000,   25000,   30000


,   -

----------

> ,   -


?        ?   20000,     .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,     ,     ,

----------

> ,   -


Andyko        500.,       800.  300 .   ? ?         ?

----------


## Andyko

**,        -

----------

-  ,   , , , , .-  20000.  .     23000.     3000 .        ,      ,      3000.    3000.  .  ,      .

----------

,  ,    2   !

----------


## .

,       ,   .        .      "      "

----------

> ,       ,   .        .      "      "


     -    061509 1

----------

> -    061509 1


      ?

----------


## .

? 
  .

----------

> ? 
>   .


  ,      .
1.     ()         -    ( ).       163  28  1993  (            ).
 ,   ,        .        :
061000 4 
061100 8     
061101 3 
061102 9 
061103 4 -
061104 1 
061105 5 
061109 7 
061200 1      !!!!!!!
061201 7 
061202 2 
061203 8 -
061204 3 
061205 9 
061209 0 
061300 5     
061301 0 
061302 6 
061303 1 -
061304 7 
061305 2 
061309 4 
061400 9  ?????
061500 2    
061501 8    
061502 3    
061503 9       
061504 4   , , ,    
061505 0 -
061509 1  
061600 6   
061601 1  ,  ,  ,  , 
061602 7 ,    ,        
061603 2         
061604 8     
061700 5 
061701 5 
061702 0  



    ,      .  .      061509 1  ?       .   .        
061509 1.     ,          .

----------


## .

.    ,       . 
      ?       ?   ?         ?

----------

!

----------

!   .      ?        ,      .  -! ..           .        ,   - , -,  \ - ,  .        .     .    ,     !

     .     .    ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


     .      .      .       ,    -  ,      
    -        ?        24.11.1996 N 132- "      "
     .    ?

----------

.     -   .     .       ,     ,  \, ,  -    ,   ,    .    ?    ?    ,    !!!!    ,       -   .

----------


## .

> ,


 ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,  \, ,


     ,     
   ,    ?

----------

> ,     
>    ,    ?


   60  9  2007          .
      132-  24  1996            ,     ,         . 
3.         359  06  2008 ,          ()        -  (      359).
4.      16.08.2007            (     )      .

   ,  ! ,    ,        !

    .      .    .

----------


## sunlife

,      . 
    .

----------


## .

> .      .    .


  :Smilie:  
,

----------


## Matic

. http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=274794     .    -  .     ,           ?  ,           ?           (http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=296351) , ,   "            ,    .      ,      ( 061501-061509),       061500.   ,         ,    061400)."
      ,      .                .

----------

Matic! ..   ,   .,       .?    .   :       ,      20000,          23000? .

----------


## Matic

,   .  20  23.       ""      .        20.      20  .  3000 -  . .      . (   .    ""     ).  ,     20+3.  ,  ,     23.    " ,   . ,  23". - .

----------

Matic !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> ,           ?

----------

> ?


    ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


     - ,  -,   -.      ?       20000 .     3000.?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


      .  3000 .    , ..   .    ,    3000   20000      ?

----------


## .

,  ?   -  ?  ,   ,        .

----------

> 


         500.      800.,      , ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

;
   .

           .

----------

> ,  ?   -  ?  ,   ,        .


,    .          ..

----------


## Andyko

,        800 ,   800   ,         .

----------


## .

> ..


   ,   .      :Wink:

----------

> ;
>    .
> 
>            .


   ?  3000    ,    , . .

----------


## .

,       -       -  ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Matic

. ,     ,  ABell ,     . ,   -  .     .           .    .       ,  ,   .       .    ,     .         .
    (      ).     ,     , , .         -17  .  (,    ).

----------


## .

> ?  3000    ,    , . .


 -...       ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   .


,       ,      ,      ?

----------


## Matic

- ,      .

----------

> -...       ,  ?


 ,  Andyko ,     ,        .

----------


## .

!   ,        .   ?       ?  -  ?     -    -   ,          :Wink:

----------

> ,        800 ,   800   ,         .


           ,    .      ,      ?

----------


## .

.     ,       :Wink: 
   ,     :Wink:

----------

> !   ,        .   ?       ?  -  ?     -    -   ,


     .   -.   ,        20000.    23000, 3000.     ,   .

----------


## Matic

"  - ,   ,          ".  .    .  .         .     -        .

   :      061000, 061100, 061200, 061300, 061400, 061500, 061700.

    061400 ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

> .


 -   ,     ,          .

----------


## Andyko

*Matic*,      ,     ,    . .

----------


## .

*Matic*,    -     ?    ?       ,    ,   -    ?

----------

> -   ,     ,          .


  !!!

----------


## Matic

23,       .      3,  ,     . ,       . ,   ..?   -   ,      .

----------

Matic ?    !!!!!!

----------


## .

> ?


   - ?

----------

> *Matic*,    -     ?    ?       ,    ,   -    ?


        !

----------


## Matic

.
 061500 2    
    .   ,       ,         .

----------


## Matic

.   -,    .    .

----------


## .

**,  ,     ?
   ,    ?  ,      ?           ?
  ,  ,   3 ,   ,   3     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> !


     .    .    -

----------


## .

> ,       ,         .


  .
  -     ,      , ?

----------

> **,  ,     ?
>    ,    ?  ,      ?           ?
>   ,  ,   3 ,   ,   3     ?


   .    ?    ,        ?   ,      ,       . .            ,             .     ?

----------


## Matic

:Smilie:     ,   -  .   -     ,     ( ,  ,      ),     .  , -   - .   .
  ,                  15%. ,        .    ,  ,   -   .   .   .
,  ,  - - .          .

----------

> .    .    -


      ,

----------


## Matic

> .
>   -     ,      , ?


.        ?      -,  .

----------

(  ),   ,   !!!!

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:  , ,     ,             .



> 


           ?      ?
**,  -  ,  ,      ,          :Wink:

----------


## .

> (  ),   ,   !!!


  .        :Wink:

----------

> .


  ,     ?    ,          ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ,   .
  ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Matic

.            ?   ?

----------

> , ,     ,             .
>            ?      ?
> **,  -  ,  ,      ,


     .,        Andyko,      !

----------


## .

> ?   ?


    . .     "   ".            .
       ,    ,

----------


## .

> .,        Andyko,      !


  :Wink:          .         :Wink:

----------

> ,   .
>   ,   ,   ,    .

----------

> .


     ,      .   ?

----------


## Matic

> ,   .
>   ,   ,   ,    .


,  .         ,    .    .  " "  .    . , ,    .   ,     " ...."  " . "?

----------


## .

.    ,       ?       ?

----------

> .            ?   ?


.     ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,          ,

----------


## .

> " "  .    .


      .  -   .     ,     .

----------

> .     ?


    -   .

----------


## .

**,      ?     ,        ,         ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,          ,


      .  ?

----------


## .

**, -   ,         .    ,       :Frown:

----------

> **,      ?     ,        ,         ,    ?


   ,   .    .     ,   .

----------

> **, -   ,         .    ,

----------

> "  - ,   ,          ".  .    .  .         .     -        .
> 
>    :      061000, 061100, 061200, 061300, 061400, 061500, 061700.
> 
>     061400 ,    ?


   Matic  .

----------


## .

> 


   ,     :Wink:  
  ,   -     ?

----------

> ,     
>   ,   -     ?


    ,

----------


## Matic

.   .   .   .  -1   .    - .  .      ,      .

----------


## .

.       ,  .      .
 ,        .         ,    -       :Wink:  -    :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Matic

> .       ,  .      .
>  ,        .         ,    -       -


,  ?      .       .  ,       . ,       ,    ,      .  ,   ,        .    .  .

----------

> .       ,  .      .
>  ,        .         ,    -       -


   ,   ,     - 3000.

----------


## Matic

,     ,    .   , .   -       ,    ?
 ,  , -,     ,       ,  .

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ,    ;  ,  ,

----------

,       ,     ,     .   .

----------


## .

> ,   ,     - 3000.


 ,        .  ,     .
 ,     23000 ,   "   "  .

----------

> ,    ;  ,  ,


 .  ,       .

----------

> ,        .  ,     .
>  ,     23000 ,   "   "  .


    ?

----------


## Matic

.   ,  " "   .   ,    .  , ,    . -, ,  -     .      ,    .
-, - ,     (   )?        .

----------


## Andyko

> ,       .


 , ,   .


> ?


   ,      ,   ,

----------

> , ,   .   ,      ,   ,


   ,

----------


## .

,  .       ,     ,

----------

> .   ,  " "   .   ,    .  , ,    . -, ,  -     .      ,    .
> -, - ,     (   )?        .


  .      .    .

----------

> ,  .       ,     ,


         ,     .      20000,    23000.       23000,      23000     ?

----------


## .

.      ,    20   .
         .   ,    , , , ,        .                 
  ,   ,     .   ,

----------


## Matic

> .      ,    20   .
>          .   ,    , , , ,        .                 
>   ,   ,     .   ,


,  ,   ,    .   . , ,  ,  ,  .

----------

> .      ,    20   .
>          .   ,    , , , ,        .                 
>   ,   ,     .   ,


..        23000 -    ,      23000   .    , ,    .   ,    23000 . Ѩ

----------


## .

> .       ,  .      .
>  ,        .         ,    -       -


 ....
    ,       ,  ,  , -  .           ....

"7.6.  ,           , , ,    ,      ,                  "...

----------


## .

> ,  ,   ,    .


      -  .   ,  



> ,       ,  ,  , -  .


     ,

----------


## .

> ,    23000 . Ѩ


        ,   ?   ,     .         :Wink:

----------

> .   ,  " "   .   ,    .  , ,    . -, ,  -     .      ,    .
> -, - ,     (   )?        .


 ..         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Matic

> -  .   ,  
>      ,


   ", ".        .       ,         .

     .   ,        ,  , ""    ,      .    .

----------

.    ,  ,     20000       23000(3000 .),                23000.    ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,


   ,        .  ?     ,   
  ,     .         ?        :Wink:          . .       .



> ,        ,  , ""


    ,        ?       ,   .

----------

> ,        .  ?     ,   
>   ,     .         ?                . .       .
>     ,        ?       ,   .


  ,  ,     ?              .      .

----------


## .

> 


   ,          . 



> .


   .      ?
 .        ,

----------

,      5  ,    .

----------


## .

:Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

.     ?

----------


## .

?   ?   :Smilie:

----------

.,     ,      ,       ,     2,    .  ,    ,     2,     ,       .

----------


## .

.         .          .   .             :Frown: 



> ,    ,     2,     ,       .


      .

----------

> .         .          .   .            
>      .


 -   ,         ,       .      ?

----------


## .

> -


   .           .



> 


    ,     ,    ?  **   ,      .

----------

> .           .
>     ,     ,    ?  **   ,      .


  -   .    ,      ,      ..          .    ,        .    ,       .?   -    ,      .           -   ,

----------


## .

> -   .


       ,   .



> ,       .?


 ,     .       ,    ,    .  10   .      ,     .
    .       .        ,      
         -          :Wink:  ,    ,        .

----------

?       ,        ,   .        ,   ?  ,    .?

          ?

----------


## .

> ,


   . .



> ,    .?


      ,     .     359. 
,  .       ,    ,           :Frown:

----------

> ,   .
>  ,     .       ,    ,    .  10   .      ,     .
>     .       .        ,      
>          -          ,    ,        .


  .    ,   ,    .

----------


## .

**,  ,  ,        ,             :Frown:         ,       .    .

----------

> **,  ,  ,        ,                    ,       .    .


   ,    ,     .

  ,       ,   -   .     .     ,    ,    ,    .  ,  ! !

----------


## .

> ,    ,     .


     .

----------

> .


      ?       !


 !!!!!

----------


## .

:Smilie:    ,         )))    ,        .
  ,  -  ,  ?       .        .

----------

> ,         )))    ,        .
>   ,  -  ,  ?       .        .


 ,        .        ,    ,          .     ,  ,      -   .

----------


## .

> ,  ,


       ,       :Wink:  
  -? ,    ,  ,      . , ,         ,      :Big Grin: 
  - .
,     ,         .       .   ,   ,

----------

> ,       
>   -? ,    ,  ,      . , ,         ,     
>   - .
> ,     ,         .       .   ,   ,


    !!!!!!!!!!!!   .     ,       6 ! !!!!!

----------


## .

> ,        .        ,    ,          .     ,  ,      -   .


 , ,    ,    .     .  ().  :   - ,   ,    **      . 

**  -      ,     (          ()  )      .

   ,      : 
 ,     "" (), -- , 30.04.2009 13:10:55 
B: 
 !      ,    ?       ,  "    ,  ,      061200 -      . "     061400 -  ?


: 
 .             ,    .      ,      ( 061501-061509),       061500. *  ,         ,    061400).*

, ,

----------

> , ,    ,    .     .  ().  :   - ,   ,    **      . 
> 
> **  -      ,     (          ()  )      .
> 
>    ,      : 
>  ,     "" (), -- , 30.04.2009 13:10:55 
> B: 
>  !      ,    ?       ,  "    ,  ,      061200 -      . "     061400 -  ?
> 
> ...




    .     .



**  -      ,     (          ()  )      .

    ?  "          ()  )      ."
 .  .

----------


## Matic

, ,   ,       .     ... . .      ,  ,  .  . .   ,   ,         .

PS    ,  ,  .      : " ".    .

----------


## Andyko

*Matic*,    ,       .
     .

----------


## Matic

.   ""  ""     .    "" -    .     ,      .   " ",    " " +  .   -  ,    + .  ,    (,   ).
, ,       " "  20000,     ,    "" 23000? ,  .       .   .

----------


## .

> -


     ,     100  .     ,     ,         .
    ,    359       .    .

----------


## Matic

.   ,  ,  . "   " -  .      .

----------


## .

> 


 . .      .

----------

.      ?

  -      ,     (          ()  )      .

 "          ()  )      ."

 .  .  ,        .

----------


## .

> "          ()  )      ."


       ?    ?  ,     ?     ?
  ,        
  ,        :Frown:        10    :Frown:

----------

,  !   ! ,     !!!!

----------


## 001

..       .   ?      -         )))))))))))))))

----------


## .

> -         )


        ,     
        .

----------

> ..       .   ?      -         )))))))))))))))


  001! !  !         ,    . ?    ?     ? .

----------

:
: , !         /    ?     + ?  ,
: !     ,   ,    ,     "".    ,          : - 061100 -      ; - 061200 -      ; - 061300 -      .         ,       : 061400   ,  061500      .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## .

> :
> : , !         /    ?     + ?  ,
> : !     ,   ,    ,     "".    ,          : - 061100 -      ; - 061200 -      ; - 061300 -      .         ,       : 061400   ,  061500      .
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


    ,         .... :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.   ,  !      ?   ?   ? .

----------

,      ,            , ,     ,            ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,      ,            , ,     ,            ,    ,


        ,           ,        .   -          .
     ...

 -

----------


## 83

?

  ,      ,    .
        20 000.,            23 000.
       . .

   ?

  ,      .      -   .
.  -  !  -        .

----------


## 83

,   .
  1  -    2.
    - , .
    ,     ,      (- ?) ?
,        .

P/S/        ? :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## barraguda

- ,    .       .
    -        ,   / .

----------


## .

> ?


,       .   -  .       (250-500 ).

----------


## Andyko

*.*,   ,      .
__   ,   


> 


.
   ,       ,      .

----------


## .

> *.*,   ,      .
> __   ,   .
>    ,       ,      .


    .     ,   , "   .."
       .

----------


## Andyko

?  ?

      ,  
..   , ?

----------

> ?


   ?
 -   .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

-            30  ,          ...

----------

> 


 -  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Matic

> -            30  ,          ...


-. ,   :
1)   ,   30-     ,    .
2)  30-    ,          (   .1)
3)     30- ,  -      ,   +     +    +    ( )    +          .

           .     (,     ,  .  ),      .     ,     "" ,       .    ,        .       ,    ,       .

----------


## .

Matic,     :yes:  :7:

----------

30  .
    .

    :

_    .   14  2005   18-12/3/91935      ()        .               .

     ,       30,00  (    )    ( ). 

     ,    ,  ,    : 
-       30 .  .
-      . ,        ,      ,     3.3    ,      ,     ._

    "  ".
   ?

           .
 ? -       .

             2 .

 .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,        .       .
  ,   ,      ,      ,  .

----------

,       ,    ..

    -   ?..

----------


## barraguda

-     .
**   .
    ,        :
- ,    ;
- ,  ;
-   ;
-  ,  ;
-      (  ),   .
    ,        .   .   ,  ,       ,    () .  .. - .
  ,   -   ,    .
       ,     ,   ,     :
1.   ,     ,     .
2.  (, ) ,    ,  .
     2   1.        .    .

----------

.
      .

:

_  ,  ,       ,    () .  .. - ._

  ,    .
  ?

----------


## barraguda

**,   , ,      -   29  2009 . N 04-4569/2009(11951-75-26)
   :

_   ,     ,        71          ,     247, 248, 252, 264, 270    ,  990, 991, 992    ,   ,   ,  ,     ;     -     .   ,        ._

_     ,   ,  ,     ,         -   ._

----------

.
   ,         .,      .
 ?

----------


## barraguda

> ,         .,      .
>  ?


   ?

----------

-    -   .
  .

----------


## barraguda

:     ?   :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------

" ".
   30.
  .

----------


## Andyko

> " ".


,    ,      :Wink: 

    ,      .

----------


## barraguda

> " ".
>    30.
>   .


  ,    .    ?

----------

30.     .
    .

     .  .
      .,    .
   .      .

     ,        30   ?..

.

----------

> ,    .    ?


        ,    ,    "-"    :Wink:

----------


## barraguda

> ,        30   ?..


      ,          .

   -            ,     ,     .

----------


## barraguda

> ,    ,    "-"


  ?  - .

**    -    100% ,     .
,            ,           94% .

----------

> ,          .


  ?



> -            ,     ,     .


           .     .        ".".




> ?  - .


-  .
     2-4 .,   .
- -        30   ?.

----------


## barraguda

> ?


  ,   "" ,           .




> .     .        ".".


  ""   .  :Wink:             ,          .




> - -        30   ?.


   .           ,     ,  .

----------

> ""   .


  "  ",    .
  .




> -    100% ,     .
> ,            ,           94% .


               .

      +   + .

   .

----------


## barraguda

> +   + .


            ",  "  "   ",    "".
           -  .

----------


## LadyDi

> ,   .
>   ,   ,   ,    .


         :
                ,        ,    ,      . 

   30-        .

----------


## LadyDi

> .       ,  .      .
>  ,        .         ,    -       -


     ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,    ?


 .         .       .

----------

,   ,      1 ,  . " "            .
    .
      ,   "   "   30.

+    . ?

----------

> .         .       .


    .   . -  ,   .

----------


## .

> -  ,   .


   .

----------


## barraguda

> -  ,   .


       .  :
1.       .
2.  ** .

     "",             .
 1 - "",  2 - "",      .
 ,     .
     "",    .

      (: 1 - , 2 - ).

----------

> "",


  !  :Wow:   :Wow: 
    ,    - ?..
  /     .
     -     ...    ...

----------


## barraguda

**,    ,    -      . ..   ,    ,      ,     ,   . :    "" ?      -    .  ""          .

,        .         .           .

----------

> ,    ,    -      . ..   ,    , _     ,     ,  _ . :  **  "" ?      -    .  ""          .
> 
> ,        .         .


 !
   .
     -    -  -   ?
   -      -           .

    (    )      .

----------

> -    .


  :Smilie:

----------


## barraguda

> -    -  -   ?


    .  :yes: 
     ,    ,   .




> (    )      .


.     . ,    (     )    ,   .
,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> . 
>      ,    ,   .
> ,  .


  :Wow: 

    : ,      ,

----------

